# my monte carlo



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

this is how i got it. spay paint all over the interior all the panels were originally marron the previous owner got can happy and the seats were white but also spray painted

the pics are somewhat glared but you get the idea


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

all the panels were sanded coated and flex painted, the cealing is the only thing i have to redo the wind broke in alot of pieces


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks good man, the back seats look clean and simple


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@May 31 2007, 01:25 PM~8016952
> *Looks good man, the back seats look clean and simple
> *



x2


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@May 31 2007, 02:25 PM~8016952
> *Looks good man, the back seats look clean and simple
> *


yeah i was trying to go for the clean and simple, i do custom upholstery and fiberglass and body work but i guess i see and do all day i just wanted clean stock look you know ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@May 31 2007, 02:45 PM~8017076
> *yeah i was trying to go for the clean and simple, i do custom upholstery and fiberglass and body work but i guess i see and do all day i just wanted clean stock look you know ! ! ! ! ! ! !
> *


It definitely works :thumbsup: 

Radical fiberglass interiors look good and all...but some things should be left the way they were made...


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@May 31 2007, 04:04 PM~8017641
> *It definitely works :thumbsup:
> 
> Radical fiberglass interiors look good and all...but some things should be left the way they were made...
> *


true that


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I agree I really don't like much customization when it comes down to interiors :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Jun 1 2007, 11:02 AM~8023233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


post pics again i can't see it


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*IM CONFUSED////// WHATS UP WITH THE FAMILY ALBUM?* :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

WHAT'S UP PEPE. GOT YOUR MESSAGE. MAN I HEAR SOME POSITIVE COMPLIMENTS ON YOUR WORK. UNFORTUNATELY I CAN'T SEE IT EITHER. WANT TO SEE IT THOUGH. IF THERE'S ANOTHER SOURCE YOU CAN USE TO POST ONTO LAYITLOW LET ME KNOW SO I CAN SEE WHAT THESE FELLAS ARE SEEING. STILL LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING YOUR WORK. MAN IF THAT DON'T WORK HOOK UP YOUR ON MYSPACE ACCOUNT AND PROMOTE FOR FREE :cheesy: HIT ME UP BRO.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

WHATS UP HOMIE! BOUNCE13 TOLD ME ABOUT YOU!
WE NEED TO TALK BIZZNESS! IF HE GOES TO SEE YOU
THIS WEEK , ILL GO WITH HIM SO WE CAN TALK!YOUR WORK
LOOKS GOOD HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah he said he was gonna pass by my pad..
anything for homies


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

here is the almost finished product 
83 Monte Carlo
w/ 84 caprice


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jun 10 2007, 07:13 PM~8078521
> *here is the almost finished product
> 83 Monte Carlo
> w/ 84 caprice
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------

